# Hayfever misery!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have suffered for years with hayfever but this year is the worst ever!!!!!!
On holiday near Filey I ended up with allergy induced asthma and had to make an emergency visit to a doctors surgery. I was given an inhaler (ventolin) and a different anti histamine called Telfast 180mg (fexofenadine). My usual anti histamine was Cetirizine Dihydrochloride 10mg. Am still really wheezy. 
Is anyone else having such problems??????


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Give us a break its swine flu you just don't want to admit it! (snigger)

You be blaming germs from Engerland next :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I feel for anyone with hayfever having suffered badly in the past. I grew out of it just like the doc said when i was about seven years old  it's been a few years now since I've had it bad, and now only suffer from the odd sneeze and itchy eyes, result as it used to ruing my summers.

I used to have to bath my eyes open in the mornings when I was younger before I could start the day. 8O 

steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

It's not swine flu its fever of the hay variety!!! All to do with engerlish pollen!! Got a bloomin shock at the price of your prescriptions by the by!! And what is it with the huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge bridges over teeny tiny rivers????????


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Stop rubbing that in - you know you will get em all going again with that old chestnut!

Get Gavin to rub ya chest with vic - whether vic will mnd is another thing but I know you have standards.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya,
It's maybe a long shot, but have you tried nettle tea?
Collect the small leaves from the top of the plant ( with a glove ), wash them and infuse in hot water.
Strain after 5 - 8 minutes and drink.
If it doesn't work, the wise little people who live in my head apologise.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Spwt said:


> Hiya,
> It's maybe a long shot, but have you tried nettle tea?
> Collect the small leaves from the top of the plant ( with a glove ), wash them and infuse in hot water.
> Strain after 5 - 8 minutes and drink.
> If it doesn't work, the wise little people who live in my head apologise.


Have tried flower teas and mint and green and the only one I like is tetley..............................


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have not been aware of hay fever problems in the past but for the last 5 weeks (in France) I have suffered a streaming nose. Last week in Limoges I decided enough was enough and visited a pharmacy. Bought a packet of Allergie tables which can only be taken one in 24 hours. These have cured the problem (confirming hay fever as opposed to a cold). However so far the pills loose there effect each day and I only have one left  

At the cost of nearly 1 euro a day I'm not looking forward to keep on buying them but at least I do know now how it can be stopped.

Paul


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I surely knows how you feel :roll: :roll: :roll: I was taking two of the one a day ones at one point!!!! Also Beconase nasal spray and eye drops to no avail. These latest pills are good though!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you take them in the morning


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Do you take them in the morning


#

Yeah usually as soon as I get up. Although have also been taking another at around 6pm. Is there a better time to take em????


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

In my experience Carol, nothing works. :roll: Sorry.

steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> In my experience Carol, nothing works. :roll: Sorry.
> 
> steve


Yeah Steve, my experience as well, though this is the first year with the asthma thing!
Roll on winter eh????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I suffer badly with hay fever but telfast 180 helps me immensely


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> Last week in Limoges I decided enough was enough and visited a pharmacy. Bought a packet of Allergie tables which can only be taken one in 24 hours.
> At the cost of nearly 1 euro a day I'm not looking forward to keep on buying them but at least I do know now how it can be stopped.
> l


Paul...a note of caution. Two years ago we went to Vienna at Easter. As we got steadily further east I started to suffer with hay fever for the first time ever and, by the time we got to Vienna was really miserable with it. It seemed that everyone in Austria had the same allergy to birch pollen and I got tablets from a pharmacy and more when we got back to France. It went soon after that to return twice more in Europe over Easter.

The snag is that, ever since, I have had to take a daily Benadryl ( acrivastine) tablet or else I start to get huge hitchy hives and swollen eyes, tongue etc. My doctor doesn't know why and can't give me any idea when -if ? - I will ever come off them. At least I get free prescriptions.

I can date the start of this to those original anti-histamines.

G


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i used to suffer hay fever but i heard about new era hay fever and rhinitus tablets homeopethic remedy i took it and havnt had it for 20 years it just stopped. this year my daughter started to suffer so she took them and it has worked for her. might be worth a go


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Rainbow-Chasers said:
> 
> 
> > Do you take them in the morning
> ...


Take them when you go to bed, they take a while to optimise. Take them at night and you will be fine for most if not all of the day!

That is what my o/h does and she is terrible! lol! No probs since she has adopted that strategy!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I was using antihistamines for years but my doc suspected that they were causing vertigo due to the drying effect they had on nose, sinus and especially ears, so I stopped using them. I now use a sinus rinse called Neilmed which is a mix of salt and bicarbonate of soda. Most days a single sachet does the trick but in times of severe pollen two can be mixed at a time. They say to use twice a day, morning and an hour before going to bed. It also helps hugely with post nasal drip which was the initial cause of my asthma. 
Looking out the window here I'm wondering if any plant will survive this abominable rain long enough to create pollen again.
Noel


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions. I have suffered from hayfever since I was around 6/7 years old. I even had nearly 3 years of injections from age 12-15 to no avail. I have also tried the new era tablets but unfortunately they did not work for me. I have tried eating local honey and every anti histamine known to man!!!! These new ones do seem better, but I was just wondering why this year in particular it should be so bad????


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had hay fever for years....until this year. Actually, I started to get it with the tree pollen, then my cousin suggested I try a spoonfull of local honey every day (the idea being, presumably, that the bees feed off the local pollen and, errr, not sure what that has to do with it actually).

Anyway, I bought some local honey from the farm right behind us and blow me if it didn't work. Haven't had so much as a sniffle since. Could just be that I've grown out of hay fever, or it could be that local honey really does work. Got to be worth a try anyway, as it tastes delicious even if it doesn't do the trick in getting rid of hay fever.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi

This year I started using a Medisana Medinase Plus thingy that you stick up the nose and blast the nasal lining with infra-red light to desensitise it to pollen. Makes you look a prat but it helped a lot and I haven't taken any anti-histamine pills at all this year. Got it from Amazon but Boots stores have a cheaper piece of kit that apparently does the same thing. As long as you can put up with the derision and laughter from anyone who sees you!  

Whenever I start to feel any hayfever symptoms now I just squirt a bit of Flixonase up the nose and that combined with the light treatment has worked for me. Except of course for the itchy eyes ... :roll: 

SD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Been a sufferer since I was 10 years old (that's just 11 years ago then :roll but this year, so far, has been fairly good for me, although our daughter has been having a tough time with it and giving birth at the same time. 

I've tried various pills over the years but nothing seems to have been a permanent remedy.

SDA


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> I have suffered for years with hayfever but this year is the worst ever!!!!!!
> On holiday near Filey I ended up with allergy induced asthma and had to make an emergency visit to a doctors surgery. I was given an inhaler (ventolin) and a different anti histamine called Telfast 180mg (fexofenadine). My usual anti histamine was Cetirizine Dihydrochloride 10mg. Am still really wheezy.
> Is anyone else having such problems??????


Didn't know what was wrong with me until i read your post,
running nose had a tissue in my hand permanently and sneezing.got some antihistamine
tablets. 
everything is ok now. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Something I read the other day which might be worth a try.

Buy a jar of local honey - ie produced in hives as near as possible to where you live- and eat some every day ( 2 teaspoonfuls was mentioned). This is alleged to cure pollen induced hay fever.

G


----------

